# Lethargic goat



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

I have awether goat about 3 years old. Went to barn yesterday and he does not want to stand up. He doesnt seem to be bloated no swelling or firmneas. Today he is just laying around, eats a little and drinks some. Only thing that seems weird he dry heaves like he wants to throwup. Shows very little interest or energy.
Any ideas.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 21, 2016)

Have you seen him pee at all lately?  Does he have a temperature?  What color are his gums and inside eyelids?  I'd be checking all that but also calling a vet...


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

He has peeed, pink on color, do not know on temp.


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Have you seen him pee at all lately?  Does he have a temperature?  What color are his gums and inside eyelids?  I'd be checking all that but also calling a vet...


x2

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

WM.Mike said:


> He has peeed, pink on color, do not know on temp.


Dark or light pink?


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

He haa been eating the chicken feed, so after doing some research it may be rumen acidoses. Does that make sense.


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

WM.Mike said:


> He haa been eating the chicken feed, so after doing some research it may be rumen acidoses. Does that make sense.


Is he in with your chickens?


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 21, 2016)

If his pee is pink color without more info I would be suspecting urinary stones.
This can be very painful for the goat and will be fatal if not treated. May be fatal even if treated. 
Weathers are very susceptible to stones due to the nature of their urinary system.
Hopefully it is not stones.
Given what you reported its time to call a vet.


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

He was peeing fine yesterday with normal color. I have a cat that suffers from it and seems different. The goat and chickens all run together in the barn. Thats why I think acidoses because he eats alot of their feed.


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

WM.Mike said:


> He was peeing fine yesterday with normal color. I have a cat that suffers from it and seems different. The goat and chickens all run together in the barn. Thats why I think acidoses because he eats alot of their feed.


You need to get them out of the chicken coop. Chicken feed kills goats.


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

I only have the one goat and he just hangs out in the barn with the chickens and ducks. Did not know that chicken feed was bad for him.


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

Do yoiu know how much he ate. Sorry if I came across a bit stirn.


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

No big deal. No when they get fed they all run around and share dishes.


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

Unfortunately when I went back just now to check on him he had passed away. There was what looked like foam in him mouth and nose is that from bloat?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry you lost him.  I was just about to post this but I will do it anyways in case it can help you or someone else later. The foam could be from bloat, but it can also just be from him passing on. 

If acidosis you need to drench him with a large bottle of pepto bismol or an antacid of some kind and he needs a lot of it. His rumen is about 5 gallons in size and you need to neutralize that amount of liquid so you are looking at the large bottle AND 2-4 QUARTS of electrolytes daily for 3-4 days. Also treatment with Pen G and Probiotics and Banamine if you can get it. Diarrhea is good as it will get all of that our of him.

If it is stones then you need a vet, not much else you can do for him at home.


----------



## WM.Mike (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks I know the info will help others later. Gave him milk of magnisia guess just not enough.


----------



## TAH (Jun 21, 2016)

I am sorry to hear this. Was he a pet?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 22, 2016)

Acidosis is hard to treat and I was very surprised when my vet told me how much I had to give my doe when she was down. They are not easy to drench and even if you can get as much into them as they need it doesn't mean they will make it through. My girl was very sick for about a week. 

Once again I am sorry you lost your boy; it is never easy. My baby goats used to get into the coop and eat the feed and like you I never knew that it was bad for them. Fortunately there was never a bad ending but there certainly could have been. Sometimes raising livestock comes with a steep learning curve.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry that he didn't make it.


----------

